# simpson river pier



## regina86 (Mar 22, 2011)

Its been really slow, mainly crabs biting in the day, but I have caught a few channel cats around 8 & 9 pm, i have seen some small croakers surface feeding


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice Report!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the report


----------



## regina86 (Mar 22, 2011)

*03/27/11*

Back out there today, caught several brim using fresh white trout cut bait around 4pm, channel cats were biting, pulled up a few crabs, all and all pretty slow going. The site wont let me upload pics from my phone so pics in my album


----------



## regina86 (Mar 22, 2011)

Over the past week I've caught a ton of croakers, about adozen bullheads and channel cats, brim & eel


----------



## rv&kids (Oct 18, 2009)

Sounds like it is picking up, I take my kids out there, and it's been slow. We're going to try tomorrow morning hopefully they can get something.


----------



## regina86 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes RV its been terribly slow but at least catching croakers everyday now, good luck to you


----------

